# Barbossa (Lots o' pics)



## COWHER (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey I wanted to put up some new pics of Barbossa he/she is getting so big!!! I love it!!

*here is Barbossa back in June of 2007*






































*Here is him now (January of 2008)*

















This is him coming over to my feet to be taken out of his cage

























*here are some comparison shots
June*




*January*





*June*




*January*


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice looking tegu.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome pics Mike!!


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 25, 2008)

how old???


----------



## COWHER (Jan 25, 2008)

techhousejunkie said:


> how old???



I got him/her in june and it was 12 inches



VARNYARD said:


> Awesome pics Mike!!



Hi Billy my name is Matt..  ino :moon2 ino


----------



## Lexi (Jan 25, 2008)

He is awesome..his head got so dark!!! 
Bobby called you mike LOL


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 25, 2008)

I am sorry Matt, it has been a very long day... :shock:


----------



## Mike (Jan 25, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Awesome pics Mike!!



Thanks! :lol:  8)


----------



## COWHER (Jan 25, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I am sorry Matt, it has been a very long day... :shock:



none of my doing im sure....(sarcasm)...... lol its ok bro I just thought it was funny


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 25, 2008)

Mike said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome pics Mike!!
> ...



Aw, hush, I retract my statement above, lolololol.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 25, 2008)

Sweet pics Brohamm. I always love comparison pics!


----------



## redtail2426 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah he is looking good, is that a mixture of dirt and cypress?


----------



## COWHER (Jan 25, 2008)

Its a mixture of Organic top soil and Hemlock Mulch


----------



## angelrose (Jan 25, 2008)

Barbossa is really beautiful, they are great pics :-D


----------



## angelrose (Jan 25, 2008)

:-D they like getting dirty don't they. I didn't understand that way back in the beginning.
that's different.... 
why organic top soil and hemlock mulch :?: 

I need to get Angel a bigger (much) house again :-D


----------



## playlboi (Jan 25, 2008)

man, that's pretty crazy how quick they grow. my tegu's on its way too. keep it up. the enclosure is looking pretty good too.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 26, 2008)

angelrose said:


> :-D they like getting dirty don't they. I didn't understand that way back in the beginning.
> that's different....
> why organic top soil and hemlock mulch :?:
> 
> I need to get Angel a bigger (much) house again :-D



I use that because cypress mulch around me is really expensive to put enough in my enclosure it would cost around $100 so i use hemlock mulch and top soil because it costs $15 if i could find cheaper cypress I would be all over it


----------



## playlboi (Jan 26, 2008)

around my place, they are selling cypress mulch for $4.50 per bag. each bag is 2 cubic feet.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 26, 2008)

that would be nice lol


----------



## Lexi (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah cypress is expensive here... i think like $6 for a little bag at the petsmart here.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 26, 2008)

that's crazy. i guess i'm lucky i can get it for cheap.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 26, 2008)

I think it looks better 8) . I had Angel in cypress, it's pretty cheap here as well but I thought she would get splinters :roll:


----------



## boygenius (Jan 27, 2008)

dude your lizard is so nice. yeah me and playboi on this forum are from the same city in wichita kansas. he helps me with most of my forum questions and is my best friend in the whole wiiiiiiiiide world.


----------



## dorton (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice looking tegu Matt. You did a great job on the enclosure too.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the complements guys :grno :grno :grno


----------



## COWHER (Jan 30, 2008)

I saw my vet at the store today and asked her if she would sex Barbossa real quick.. well she did and Barbossa is a girl... :cen


----------



## dorton (Jan 30, 2008)

playlboi said:


> around my place, they are selling cypress mulch for $4.50 per bag. each bag is 2 cubic feet.



I just bought 6 big bags from Lowes Home Improvement for $2.53 each.

WoooHooo


----------



## playlboi (Jan 30, 2008)

dorton said:


> playlboi said:
> 
> 
> > around my place, they are selling cypress mulch for $4.50 per bag. each bag is 2 cubic feet.
> ...



yeah? what size are the bags? 

i might have to go to lowes this weekend!


----------



## COWHER (Apr 2, 2008)

here is a new one taken today


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 2, 2008)

i love the enclosure


----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, what a BAMF.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 2, 2008)

Matt, looking good!!  However, I think he is looking like a she.


----------



## COWHER (Apr 2, 2008)

yup definitely a she


----------



## gebris353 (Apr 2, 2008)

He is growing fast man, really beautiful, and I love the skull theme on the bowl. It's a great idea to take a pic (every month would be great) in the same position so you can compare their size. Next time I get one I will. :-D


----------



## angelrose (Apr 3, 2008)

she looks beautiful and healthy


----------



## COWHER (Apr 6, 2008)

ok here are some more pics....





















*and here is a " as we go " comparison shot...
June 2007*




*January 2008*




*April 2008*


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Comparison shots are so awesome!!! She's turning out great bro.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome!! Growing fast and looking healthy and sexy!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 8, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> Wow, what a BAMF.



BAMF??? Help me out please.


----------



## dorton (Apr 8, 2008)

Bad A** Mo Fo


----------

